# Official Game Thread: L.A. Lakers @ Chicago 8:30pm CSN-CHI / KCAL NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>







*@*







</center>

<center>Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) (3-4 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (1-10) (0-3 at home)</center>
<center>United Center, Wednesday December 1st, 2004</center>
<center>8:30pm	CSN-CHI / KCAL NBALP</center>

<center>



































</center>


<center>*VS*</enter> 


<center>



































</center>


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

My prediction: Bulls come out flat because of the 3 day lay-off and are playing from behind the whole game. Mihm and Odom exploit out poor interior defense while Kobe does nothing but dish out dimes all game. Bulls make a 4th quarter run but it's not quite enough.

Lakers - 105
Bulls - 96

Kobe: 24 pts, 13 assists
Odom: 26 pts, 15 reb
Mihim: 20 pts, 12 reb

Hinrich: 18 pts, 10 assists
Deng: 20 pts, 8 reb
Gordon: 16 pts off the bench


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers Forum Game Thread

Should be fun but I'll pay more attention to the Illinois game.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

We have a punchers chance tonight.
Bulls 101
Lakers 99

Small as far as upsets go, but any wins good.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

chandler starting?


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

We'll probably get smacked up, even if LA just played last night. We did some-what well when we played them at Staples but I don't expect the same performance.

Lakers- 108
Bulls- 91


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lakers are 9-0 when they hold their opposition under 100 pts.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are shooting poorly at the start...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 23%. Lakers 27%.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to bring gordon...to spark some ofense...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mihm had 18-10 last time we played each other. Last night, 4 pts 1 rebound. Already, 5 pts 3 rebounds. He loves playing against us.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Mihm had 18-10 last time we played each other. Last night, 4 pts 1 rebound. Already, 5 pts 3 rebounds. He loves playing against us.


It's cause we traded him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng finally hits for two. 

Feed Eddy. He is scoring.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler playing strong off of the bench early.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Eddy Curry with 5 rebounds in the 1st? Is this bizarro world or is Eddy finally finding some motivation to hustle a little?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bright spot so far? 1 t/o with 42 seconds left in the first quarter. 

18-17 Bulls. Bulls 36%, LA 40%.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

if curry do not comitt too much stupid turnovers , we really have a shot at this game, his rebouding is good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2 straight t/o to start the second quarter. 

Gordon hits for 3.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kobe hitting that three hurt. ouch.

who the heck is this tierre brown? (three)

Gordon's heaeting up.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We are 2-1 in our last 3 meeting with the Lakers at the United Center.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Gordon looking real good on offense. Kobe is just amazing. damn.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon looks good.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

score? are we close?


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Comcast still sucks. How unprofessional.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

It sounds like Curry is playing quite well...?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice shot of the refs' butt


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

nocioni needs to stop shooting the ball.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Eee, Frank, rough


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Yeah, hes playing good. Some of his shots came in and out.


> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> It sounds like Curry is playing quite well...?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls looking very lethargic

32-33

Frank Williams is running the point and he's trying to create with a behind the back pass to Tyson (which he couldn't handle)

Tyson is isolated downlow while the rest of the team has their hands in the pockets twiddling their fingers. tyson dribbles in the post, bobbles it but Gordon picks it up and shoots a three and a MISS. Tyson boards. pass to Frank, Frank throws up an alleyoop to Eddy but it's knocked away by LA. Tyson recovers and gets fouled will shoot two. 35-32 4:10 2nd quarter.

tyson hit both. he has 7 boards and 6 pts.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Gotta love our circus rotation of players


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Im sick of Nocioni and his horrible shot selection and horrible shooting!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

It's Illini night, don't you know?

Cook and Frankie both on the court.

Hinrich, Ben, Tyson, Deng, Eddy on the court.

Cook hit a three. Deng misses close to the basket.

Atkins hits a 17 foot jumper.

Tyson in the low post turnaround layin foul and 1! foul on Odom.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Keep up the updates cause nba.com courtside is goin preety slow


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

All these years and Eddy still can't set a pick.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

chandler looks good tonight. Glad to see that. Eight pts 7 rebounds.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I would go to the lakersground forum. 10 of them are doing pbp.

Tyson fouls after 

Hinrich with a nice floater. tied 40-40.

Tyson blocks a weak Odom layup.

screen and roll with Deng to Eddy for a jumper MISS. YOU CAN"T SHOOT!

Lamar Odom jumper. MISS

Hinrich starts to drive. NO Look pass to EDDY FOR THE EASY FLUSH

42-40 Bulls

RUSH long three. MISS. Tyson boards

Hinrich drives bounce pass to Deng. Deng drives and passes to Eddy. Eddy gets fouled. technical foul on Brian for complaining. Ben's about to shoot

43-40 Bulls 23.4 left.

Duhon in. Hinrich Out.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Eddy hits both FT's

45-40 Atkins crosses Duhon over, drives and foul on Duhon. 

Andres comes in for Luol Deng. 14.2 left

Cook to Brown to Atkins,

on top to Kareem Rush for three. MISS.

45-40 Chicago. not bad. not bad. just can't allow kobe to come back and take over.

bad officiating by the refs. calls are IN favor for the Bulls though.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are up by five at halftime. Real test is the second half. 

Twin towers, 19 pts 14 rebounds and 2 blocks.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

:laugh: Kareem Rush sucks so hard. I've been saying since the end of his first year that he's basically a bust who has the luxury of playing on a good team. He still looks like a rookie out there.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Sounds like they are doing well so far! Is Deng having an off game?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok so

Curry(12 and 6)
Chandler(9 and 9)
Gordon(8 pts)
Hinrich(8 and 4 ast)
Deng(2 pts and 3 reb)

Well this is a good start, lets keep it up fellas


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Chandler and curry playing good


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Eddy and Tyson both doing well

Eddy is able to get inside the paint and the guards are getting it to him

Tyson is able to hop around and pull rebounds, and is even trying to create his own offense

They made it look real easy


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OziBull</b>!
> Sounds like they are doing well so far! Is Deng having an off game?


yes. he is missing a ton of shots.

I would like to see Eddy create more on his own than relying on fancy no look passing. anyone can dunk when they are right under the basket. 

except an ugly three. Ben is doing very well. Tyson is agressive at the boards and is being very efficient. He's been the only real energy from what I see.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

We gotta watch that 3-bomb. 

That's the only way the Lakers have stayed in this game. That's how teams have beat us.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

can Curry and Chandler sustain their effort in the second half?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> can Curry and Chandler sustain their effort in the second half?


It's not about effort as much as it is placement (I assume they try hard every game). Like all their other games where they've done well, their contributions seemed to simply come to them.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng is covering Kobe well and Nocioni poked Kobe in the eye. GOOD. 

We need Eddy to do better because the lakers will step up their intensity. we need to follow up with Deng driving to the hole and actually making the ball go through the hoop. It's encouraging that we are leading but it's also a familiar path we have tread time and time again with disappointing results. We have to learn to create points when the shots aren't falling. That Utah game we relied on the hot shooting of Gordon. Tonight I'd like to see some manufacturing of points

The Lakers only shot 4 FT's (2-2) and we were perfect 8-8. This will change because we are the Bulls and we lead the league in fouling and are last in FTA differential. They drive to the hoop, so should we. Go Bulls.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Baby Bulls doing well


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Chandler and curry playing good


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

I don't know if it's the good defense or the Lakers stinking, but the Lake show seems to be taking a lot of outside shots, usually at the winding down of the shot clock


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

What happened to ad? I changed the channel really quick and i heard he got hurt but i do not know how.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

The Perim defense has done a good job of protecting Tyson and Eddy from foul trouble. . .As a result Eddy has 14, 8, Tyson 9, 9, Hinrich on fire too


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Dont forget the Lakers are playing the second of yet another back2back set. 

And what about Eddy and his poor FG %? My bad, I forgot he is JC's best friend.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Is this the Chicago Bulls playing??? 55-45 Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich pulls up for a jumper GOOD

Ben Gordon hits a three. 

Lamar to Kobe, Deng covers him. pass to Mihm, he mishandles it. off of Duhon.

Kobe for three. MISS. nice D deng.

Duhon drives spins left hand layup MISS (bad shot)

Atkins to Bryant in the corner. to Lamar. Atkins spins and it's a 24 second shot clock violation. 

Caron butler out to Atkins for three GOOD

Hinrich for three. MISS Eddy gets the oreb. goes up strong for a layup. MISS but fouled.

51-45 8:51 3rd

Duhon came up to draw the offensive foul off of Atkins. Duhon to Hinrich. baseline jumper GOOD!

53-45

Mihm gets a bad pass. Tyson takes it away. Duhon runs the break. NO LOOK to Eddy and Eddy DUNKS!

55-45


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If somene were to tell me that the Bulls would have a 10 pt lead in the third quarter with Deng going 1-7, I would not believe them. But it it true.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

The Lakers are just going to keep staying in the game with that 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are 12-12 in ft so far.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

AD is really hurt. his ribs it looks like.

Caron Butler up top. Kobe takes it. dribbles. pass to Atkins for three. GOOD

Duhon drives. out to Deng. Deng drives dishes to Kirk. Kirk for three. GOOD!

Odom left corner. Bryant drives loses it. Tyson recovers.

Deng behind the back layup GOOD!! wow. it's that same behind the back move he did on Hughes of the Wiz

offensive foul on Atkins as he drove in.

(bruised right side for AD. he'll come back)

Eddy drives shoots. MISSES. but gets fouled. makes both FT's

12-12 FT's

Atkins on the right corner basline three. GOOD.

Hinrich tries to answer with a three. MISS. Deng saves the ball. out to Duhon for a layup. MISS. Tyson fights for the board. He goes shoots misses but a foul.

Tyson splits FT's

63-51 5:59 left in the 3rd.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Tyson double double


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Bulls are 12-12 in ft so far.


JINX 

Ty missed one!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jim Ian</b>!
> 
> 
> JINX
> ...


LOL, I knew I would jinx them.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bryant crosses over Deng goes baseline. dishes to Caron. Caron shoots good and gets fouled by Hinrich

63-54 Bulls 5:39

baseline Luol Deng 3. MISS

Cook shoots a jumper. GOOD

Duhon to Hinrich back to Duhon. up high to eddy to Deng. to Duhon back to Hinrich. mishandles, shoots. MISS. (they are playing a 2-3 zone on the Bulls.

Cooks tries another three. MISS

Hinrich up top to Deng. Butler fouls Deng

63-56 Bulls 4:30 3rd q


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Who is leading?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich to Deng. Deng for three. MISS (he's COLD)

Deng still plays good d.

hinrich boards. brings it up. Timeout 

Bulls with the lead. still 

63-56


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Ben Gordon should get more minutes. This is stupid. Hopefully Kobe doesnt turn on the burner in the 4th.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Last few minutes Chandler and Curry have stayed outside on offense


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry is one rebound away from a double-double. 

Hinrich is not in foul trouble and is playing a solid game. 15 pts and 5 assists.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>svanacore</b>!
> Ben Gordon should get more minutes. This is stupid. Hopefully Kobe doesnt turn on the burner in the 4th.


yep.

Pip on the mic

Kobe fakes, pro steps and dunks with one hand.

Deng answers right back with a jumper.

Caron dunks the ball off a screen.

Hinrich to Tyson to Deng. Deng is heating up again. 3!!! top of the key.

Kobe is fouled by Tyson. Nocioni in for Deng. (sure skiles, take out the guy as soon as he's getting hot. he's defending Kobe well too)


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> Nocioni in for Deng. (sure skiles, take out the guy as soon as he's getting hot. he's defending Kobe well too)


Vintage Skiles :upset:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

68-62 

Hinrich off a screen jumper. MISS

Idom back to Atkins. out to Cook for a jumper. MISS. 

Hinrich brings it up. to Gordon. Inside to Nocioni. fadeaway jumper. GOOD

70-62

Hinrich. steals. outlet pass to Gordon. Gordon misses the DUNK!. OH MAN..


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Oh wow Gordon..


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

LOL BEN


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Shades of Jay Williams missed dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gordon missed the dunk!! Dang.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Breakaway dunk or in traffic?


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

the wheels start to fall off now...

here's to breaking tradition!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Breakaway dunk or in traffic?



breakaway


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Kirk settling for jumpers


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> breakaway


ouch


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

kobe drives. pro steps misses. but fouled

splits FT's

Gordon drives. out to AD. jumper. MISS

Caron gets hammered by Tyson on the other end. Caron to shoot 2.

70-65 1:04 3rd quarter.

Gordon. to Andres. to Tyson on the top of the key. Gordon gets fouled by Atkins.

Gordon misses the first. FT. He makes the second.

Bryant brings it up. guarded by Nocioni. Tyson helps D. after Nocioni gets picked by cook.

Andres runs the break, to Kirk. jumper MISS.

Bryant.step back three. MISS.
Odom rebounds. to Kobe. drives pass out to Atkins for three. MISS.

3rd quarter OVER.

71-65


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Having Pippen comment during the game is pretty cool.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Having Pippen comment during the game is pretty cool.


if he keeps doing it, maybe he'll be GM!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Gordon did not do anything for more liberal policies from Paxiles towards "And 1 Basketball" in that play. Ouch. The UC was half up. I think.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

potable stool night?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> if he keeps doing it, maybe he'll be GM!


:rotf:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> Gordon did not do anything for more liberal policies from Paxiles towards "And 1 Basketball" in that play. Ouch. The UC was half up. I think.


the crowd was into it. look for him to be real aggressive on both ends. he's angry about it.

Tyson plays good D.

Jones lays it in for LA.

Tyson almost steals it on the other end. Kobe goes past Gordon. spins in the air but fouled by Gordon. 

Kobe makes both

71-69 Bulls.

Duhon for three. MISS. Tyson fights for the oreb. to Gordon .for three GOOD!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big three by Ben!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I hurt just watching AD setting those picks, now he goes into the camera man, ouch.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Nocioni should never be allowed to shoot from further than 14 feet


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Lakers take advantage of the chaos of all this pressure they're suddenly pressing on us


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kobe. drives and is fouled by Nocioni. he swatted the ball away. Tyson sits to rest for a bit.

Eddy passes into AD . he gets fouled by JJ.

Gordon gets fouled by Kobe.

Duhon out to Nocioni. shoots Airball. AD tries to save it and he dives into the camera pit.

oob on Duhon

Bryant. takes it. one on on with Nocioni. Kobe gets fouled by Gordon. 

Bryant takes it up. spins, spins . lifts pivot foot. gets called for traveling. finally

Duhon drives. offensive foul on Duhon. Jumain Jones was inside the arc too. !!!! WTF!

Kobe puts up a three. 74-74

Duhon to Gordon. Gordon drives MISSES.

Kobe puts up another three. MISS

Gordon leads a break. outlet to Eddy. Eddy can't handle it.

Kobe steals it, drives fakes, leans in. GOOD

8:21 left 76-74


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Deja Vu.

:upset:


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Deng with the MJ-like reverse hahahaha


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

76-76 tie. AD offensive foul


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Skiles should put both Eddy and Tyson in no matter what precedent was set. They've been the anchors to this game.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

DENG AND GORDON ON FIRE!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng for three!!! Gordon scores and was fouled! Bulls up by 5 now.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

11-3 we are being outscored in this quarter.

9 4th quarter pts by Kobe

Hinrich outside. to Ad. inside to Eddy. Eddy gets stripped swatted and stolen.

Jones gets stolen in the post.

Hinrich jumper. MISS

LA misses.

Luol Deng NICE up and under Move GOOD!!

Curry rebs.

offensive foul on AD. Brian Cook flops

Atkins to Kobe. up top. Kobe drives off a screen. offensive foul on Kobe. good charge AD.

76-76.

Hinrich coems around the screen. to AD. shoots MISSES>

Kobe passes inside. pass deflected.

Hinrich to Deng in the right corner. GOOD!

Kobe.around the screen. to Atkins shoots a three. MISS!

Hinrich starts the break. underhand pass to Gordon drives scores and 1. blocking foul. on Cook. inside the arc baby!!

81-76


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Especially with that dunk, BGord is looking like Jay should've/would've been


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice to see all the chemistry being stablished...good game for gordon and deng as curry and chandler


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Lakers are going to keep scaring us with the 3


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kobe takes a three. GOOD

82-79 Bulls

Deng takes a jumper in the wing. MISS.

Cook sets a screen for Kobe. picks off Deng. shoots another three. MISS

Hinrich drives. dish to Gordon. in the corner for three. MISS. Tyson fights for the rebound

awesome Tyson. Tyson gets fouled will shoot two.

82-79 misses both.

tapped in by AD! 84-79 4:16

foul on gordon in the backcourt.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Way to go AD!!! Nice tip in.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chucky atkins drew the foul but Caron. shoots it.

weird.

now the ref is saying atkins is going to shoot and they will take the point off.
atkins misses the first. this is weird.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Anyone else enjoying Pip in the booth? He gives nice, honest, accurate assessments of stuff when asked.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

LOL great job, wrong free throw shooter. Thanks for mentioning it Chucky.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Atkins split FT's

Gordon. takes it up. left side to Hinrich. Ben penetrates and backs off.

Tyson gets the ball far away and it's off his leg

Atkins brigns it up. Kobe drives into traffic. he dishes it out but it's OOB,.

Hinrich off a screen. to Ben. shoots MISSES and he knew it.

Kobe drives all the way. floater GOOD.

Gordon.takes it up. to Hinrich. Hinrich floater. MISS Tyson boards OOB on Tyson.

atkins to Kobe. shoots. MISS

Nocioni boards

Hinrich around a screen. shoots MISSES.

Bryant fadeaway baseline.MISS

Deng on a breakaway. stops pops. jumper GOOD!! Timeout!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

LOL.

Deng hits a clutch pull-up deuce on the break. 

Red starts yelling "Ice water! Ice water!"

Pip says, "I'll tell you what, that guy's got some big balls!"


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Pippen talking about Deng, " This rookie has some big balls" lol


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Anyone else enjoying Pip in the booth? He gives nice, honest, accurate assessments of stuff when asked.


"Deng has big balls"


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We do not need to lose this game. So many good things have happened. Could really get their morale down even more should Kobe and the Lakers pull this out from under us.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dont let kobe get his cluch rythm.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

score


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Tyson brought the windex tonite 18 rebs


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pippen. compares Deng to Paul Pierce.

Caron 

Kobe backcourt violation going between his legs.

Deng has played good D.

Hinrich bounces it out. to Gordon. drives off the glass GOOD!!

Kobe. backs up for three.MISS

Tyson BOARDS!!!..

Hinrich. holds it,. out to AD. shoots. MISSES! TYSON BOARDS AGAIN!!!! amazing game by Tyson. Gordon. shoots gets blocked with 2 secs on the shotclock.

timeout Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler 18 rebounds!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

here come our winnin streak!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Gordon got hammered on his last attempt.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

pip in the booth is great.

"the bulls just needed some home cooking"

88-82 bulls

tyson with 18 rebounds!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

88-82 Bulls

25.9 secs left Bulls ball 2 secs on the shot clock.

Tyson player of the game.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Chandler 18 rebounds!!


Off of the bench no less. Time for him to quit riding the pine if he can keep this up. He's been a blast to watch.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kobe. gets it.

Tyson covers Kobe. Kobe. on the baseline. shoots a three. MISS!!

tyson is pumping the crowd. they have to foul. they foul Kirk. hits both FT's

90-82 13 secs left.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Wow second win in a row, break up the Bulls


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

90-84 

layup by ATkins good.

Gordon takes it. Bulls WIN!!

tyson gives a nice hug to Skiles

92-84


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Ganaron los TOROS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Pip now loses all credibility by telling Red and Dore that he likes to watch them because they "tell it like it is."

Bulls win!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> Wow second win in a row, break up the Bulls


not really. Bulls lost to the Cavs.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

BULLS WIN!! Overall, everybody played pretty good tonight. If Chandler plays like this everyday we'll be set.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Whew. Win #2. 

I thought we had a good chance to win this game. Glad to see it.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> "Deng has big balls"


Best thing i have ever heard on a bulls telecast, that was awesome.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Nice game....good to beat the lakers too...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>YearofDaBulls</b>!
> BULLS WIN!! Overall, everybody played pretty good tonight. If Chandler plays like this everyday we'll be set.


YAY Bulls WIN!! My favorite Pip Quote "Deng Has big Balls"


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> not really. Bulls lost to the Cavs.


I forgot about that oh well second win against a western conference team

OT: the east has been playing the west much better


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

YES YES YES very very happy


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Bulls WIN!!!  Ah.. this has put me in a great mood.. sounds likea great game by chandler, wish I could've seen it.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Great win!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, 18 boards and 3 assists from Tyson

Good games from most of our key playes, cool


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

skiles played only 9 players tonight. Seven of the 9 played a good game. We shot less than 40%, yet we won.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

We're already better than the Knicks...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> skiles played only 9 players tonight. Seven of the 9 played a good game. We shot less than 40%, yet we won.


Defense and free throws? 

This on top of the IL game - wow I'm in heaven.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Curry quietly sneaks 18 pts, 10 rebounds, but dubiously missing the entire 4th quarter


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

This is an odd question but did Chandler start at SG? For some reason Yahoo Sports has him starting at the SG spot.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballafromthenorth</b>!
> Bulls WIN!!!  Ah.. this has put me in a great mood.. sounds likea great game by chandler, wish I could've seen it.


great great game by chandler.

team much better with the tighter rotation. 

when asked in the post game interview about kobe giving the crowd the _shush_ sign, chandler said:

"this is chi-town baby, nobody shushes us in our house" 

or something like that.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'll put it like this.

See what happens when you play the best players.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> We're already better than the Knicks...



 8-6, 2-10


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> Defense and free throws?
> ...


No it was more thanks to Ben getting hot at the end


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

9-man rotation, everyone playing well, Nocioni only playing 15 minutes. Beautiful stuff.

Ben with another good game (outside of that missed dunk). Most importantly, Tyson playing like a maniac, but in a good way. He hadn't been that active in a game so far this year. What a performance. And how about Eddy hitting all six of his FTs? Great all-around game for the team.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> Curry quietly sneaks 18 pts, 10 rebounds, but dubiously missing the entire 4th quarter


Curry quietly is improving every single stat also 
:grinning:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> Curry quietly sneaks 18 pts, 10 rebounds, but dubiously missing the entire 4th quarter


He did play 32 minutes, though, so I don't have a problem with him not playing the 4th, especially with how well Tyson and AD were playing.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng played about as well as you can defensively against Kobe tonight. Pip said he has been taking 'Deng' under his wing in practices. Very good fundamental defense... and he's only 19. Geez.

Tyson was a monster tonight. Lots of spring in his legs and outjumped and outworked Odom tonight.

Gordon looks so much better the past 5 games than he began the year. Pretty electric with the ball offensively.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

Its good to see good games from a lot of the bulls players but we all know that the next game will be a blowout. chandler will get like 2/6 and eddy will get 11/3. but scottie is brilliant. he needs to be coach.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry has imrpoved to season stats of 14.1 points and 6.9 rebounds. Keep in mind this is bad Eddy.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> He did play 32 minutes, though, so I don't have a problem with him not playing the 4th, especially with how well Tyson and AD were playing.


I dont mind it either, if we get a win out of it. AD did a nice job tonight. Chandlers energy lasted the whole game. This team is much different when he plays like that.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> 
> No it was more thanks to Ben getting hot at the end


Sure, that had a lot to do with it. However, if you notice both of our wins we shot much MUCH better from the FT line than our normal effort. You don't put yourself in a position to win sometimes by shooting a crappy % from the stripe.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson was on a mission tonight

a) he had a bad game against the lakers last time, after that benching in Denver. he fouled out way too early.

b) Skiles chose to start AD and Curry over Tyson and that must have lit a fire under him

Brian Cook couldn't box him out and he had some AWESOME offensive rebounds. He really really fought them as if his life (minutes) depended on it. He showed lots of emotion without losing control or going insane. Kudos to Tyson.

another key tonight was Gordon. after that missed dunk, Gordon was really aggressive to the basket. Gordon is doing really well. he was passive earlier on but he can really turn it up.

Deng was benched when he was starting to get on fire (after going 1-7 earlier on) because he didn't switch and kobe got free. but he came back smoking off the bench and he really shut down Kobe. Kobe being tired from last night really played a part. he was really tired too. 

Hinrich was average tonight. He wasn't like he was in LA earlier. 

AD played a very good game even though the stats don't show. even getting off the bench though he was hurt shows what kind of leader he is.

Eddy did a good job receiving the ball and dunking it. he showed some agressiveness by getting fouled and was great at the line. (but he still has room for improvement)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I hope the teleprompter went down on Fox Chicago because there News coverage of the game was awful. Curry and Deng with 19, and then Hinrich had 7 points due to them.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Anyone else catch Pip, as they were going to break after Deng hit a big pull-up with a couple minutes left, say "That rookie's got some big balls." very defiantly? :laugh:


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> He did play 32 minutes, though, so I don't have a problem with him not playing the 4th, especially with how well Tyson and AD were playing.


AD was ehh OK, but nothing Eddy couldn't have done. I just wanted Eddy to get "pressure time experience." I guess I don't have that much of a problem with this if Pax is going to trade Eddy anyway.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Deng played about as well as you can defensively against Kobe tonight. Pip said he has been taking 'Deng' under his wing in practices. Very good fundamental defense... and he's only 19. Geez.


 Allready a better defender then Lebron James.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Curry has imrpoved to season stats of 14.1 points and 6.9 rebounds. Keep in mind this is bad Eddy.


You say this "Bad Eddy" so much I'm wondering who good Eddy is.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Eddy was totally out of gas according to Skiles on the defensive end.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Eddy was totally out of gas according to Skiles on the defensive end.


Yeah, but who takes this clown seriously anyhow.

Eddy has looked to be one of our most in shape players this year in the previous games behind only Hinrich and Gordon. I don't think the few minutes in the 2nd half got him out of gas.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

eddy curry has definitely improved on his rebounding. i say something like 17pts 8.5reb season is in store for curry. then gets a near max contract from the bulls. 

there are still hopes on this bulls team!!!!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Tyson was awesome tonight.

A friend of mine scouted this game for NBA teams and was very impressed with Chandler.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but who takes this clown seriously anyhow.
> ...


That's right. Agenda! CONSPIRACY!

It's not like Eddy has a history of this, right?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> Sure, that had a lot to do with it. However, if you notice both of our wins we shot much MUCH better from the FT line than our normal effort. You don't put yourself in a position to win sometimes by shooting a crappy % from the stripe.


I agree. We need that stuff to sustain us throughout the game to keep pushing, but all those advantages built up dissipated once the Lakers got hot. 

I had my head on what determined the game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

did pipen join te bulls staff?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> did pipen join te bulls staff?


Nah, but he was at the game and was invited to broadcast the 4th Q.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> did pipen join te bulls staff?


he should though.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but who takes this clown seriously anyhow.
> ...


come on. he did look tired. you should really take off your skiles hater glasses.

Skiles postgame


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

I thinh it would be very positive to have pipen on the coachins staff, he surely has a lot to say for the young guys and even the old ones like ad.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> I thinh it would be very positive to have pipen on the coachins staff, he surely has a lot to say for the young guys and even the old ones like ad.


Pipen's o.k. but Scottie Pippen would be better.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but who takes this clown seriously anyhow.
> ...


The absence of fat has absolutely nothing to do with a player's endurance or lack of same.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> I say something like 17pts 8.5reb season is in store for curry. then gets a near max contract from the bulls.


Any GM would be stupid to give eddy curry anywhere near the max...


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> come on. he did look tired. you should really take off your skiles hater glasses.
> ...


Maybe the LA broadcast didn't focus enough on him, but he didn't look tired at all. However, he looked sort of happy in cheering the run on, though, so he maybe there is some truth to what Skiles said.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Whoa. Did we win this game?

HUZZAH!!!


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The ROY</b>!
> 
> 
> Any GM would be stupid to give eddy curry anywhere near the max...


u better believe it. curry will get boozer type of money possibly more.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Good game tonight.
Good to see both Curry and Chandler having good games, hopefully Chandler can do that more consistently.
Not necessarily 18 boards, but a double double would be nice.

He's been putting up games like this, then following them up with 4 and 4 performances.

But can't complain tonight.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Excellent effort . . . can't ignore the fact that the Lakers played last night or that they're a bad road team, but winning the games you should win is a start.

I really wish I knew why Tyson Chandler plays so well in some games and so horribly in others. It's not always coaching, it's not always match-ups, and I can't imagine that it's motivation. When he is playing well into the fourth quarter and isn't in foul trouble and the game is close, you just have to feel pretty good about the Bulls' chances. He owns the defensive glass, plain and simple.

Deng indeed has "big balls" (P.S. I wouldn't expect to see Scottie at the Comcast broadcast table any time soon, not when the FCC is handing out five-digit fines for people not covering their mouths when they sneeze). We can rave about the fundamentals, the scoring knack, the defense. What it all comes back to with Deng is fearlessness. He is unflappable and even-keeled regardless of the situation -- great traits to have assuming this franchise ever gets back in the business of playing big, meaningful games.

Friday will be a much bigger test. Shaq is playing great basketball and outside of LeBron there is no more difficult one-on-one cover than Wade in the league right now. Still, wins like tonight are lifelines to Hinrich and Deng and Gordon and whatever else comprises our core.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> can't ignore the fact that the Lakers played last night or that they're a bad road team
> ---
> Friday will be a much bigger test.


Of course not Scott. Of course Scott.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> We'll probably get smacked up, even if LA just played last night. We did some-what well when we played them at Staples but I don't expect the same performance.
> 
> Lakers- 108
> Bulls- 91


Boy is my face red...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Excellent effort . . . can't ignore the fact that the Lakers played last night or that they're a bad road team, but winning the games you should win is a start.
> 
> I really wish I knew why Tyson Chandler plays so well in some games and so horribly in others. It's not always coaching, it's not always match-ups, and I can't imagine that it's motivation. When he is playing well into the fourth quarter and isn't in foul trouble and the game is close, you just have to feel pretty good about the Bulls' chances. He owns the defensive glass, plain and simple.
> ...


Mostly agree with your post, Scott. However, I give the Bulls more credit than you do for winning last night. They played a solid game, for once. And even if the Lakers have struggled on the road, they are still a more talented team, with more established vets and a bona fide superstar. We played them tough in LA, but I didn't think we stood a chance last night, and I was most pleasantly proven wrong.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

PM me for the goods. Excellent quality this time. I'm amazed at myself.


----------

